# Missing friend



## beginnersluck (Apr 27, 2005)

Guys, I need your prayers to go out for a friend of my wife and myself.  She was out jogging last night and now is missing.  She had no reason to "disappear", so foul play is probably the case.  She is to be married on Saturday and everyone that knows her is in shock.  Her name is Jennifer Wilbanks, and some of you may know some of her family.  I think that her mom's side of the family owned Satterfield's in Gainesville.
Please pray hard for Jennfer and her safe return.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Apr 27, 2005)

*Prayer's*

Praying right now for good news


----------



## Tom Borck (Apr 27, 2005)

You got it!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers are on the way for Jennifer. Keep us posted.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers being said.  I pray for a soon and safe return!


----------



## Georgiaastro (Apr 27, 2005)

They're on the way...


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 27, 2005)

Crazy World. Praying for her safety and return.


----------



## broadhead (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers on the way!
Teach


----------



## beginnersluck (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.  Still haven't heard anything different.  It's really making me sick to my stomach.  I just pray that everything is ok.  If she was kidnapped, I pray that she will be returned safely.


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 27, 2005)

Praying for a safe return


----------



## HT2 (Apr 27, 2005)

*B......*

You got it bud.....

I sure hope everything turns out O.K........


----------



## Zack attack (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers are being sent up by me and my friends. God Bless.


----------



## Tom Borck (Apr 27, 2005)

Fox News Report
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,154796,00.html


----------



## Jasper (Apr 28, 2005)

Prayers sent. May God bless and return her and comfort her friends and family........


----------



## gtaff (Apr 28, 2005)

Any news that the new is not reporting.  I saw something on the news last night.  It did not seem the local athourties are being very helpful.


----------



## gtaff (Apr 28, 2005)

I also have sent a few prayer up for you and your family.  Forgot to metion that part.


----------



## beginnersluck (Apr 28, 2005)

gtaff said:
			
		

> Any news that the new is not reporting.  I saw something on the news last night.  It did not seem the local athourties are being very helpful.


Nothing new other than there are no clues and they are startingt to question the family and friends about the situation.  My wife just talked to Jennifer Tuesday morning and said that all seemed well with her.  It's just a shocker and still doesn't make sense.  Please continue to pray.  Jennifer is not the type to get cold feet and run from the wedding, but right now I hope that is what happened!


----------



## beginnersluck (Apr 28, 2005)

My wife has been with the family all day.  Still no change.  The authorities don't have much to go on.  Please continue to pray!


----------



## red tail (Apr 28, 2005)

Just saw it on the  news. Hope every thing works out in the end. Praying for the family and her.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 29, 2005)

I saw this tonight on CNN while I was eating dinner....Very sad situation....Lets hope she returns unharmed...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 29, 2005)

Will pray for her and family.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 29, 2005)

Am praying everyday for her.............


----------



## struttinsouthern (Apr 29, 2005)

im watching it rite now on fox news ...i know if that was my girlfriend i would look day after day for her...then when i found out the scum that kidnapped her i would dominate him....beat the junk outa him!!!! hope she returns!!!


----------



## gofish07 (Apr 29, 2005)

Things always appear to be the darkest right before the Dawn. Even though you cant se it. The "SON" always shines.
My prayers for your friend that she comes home safely.

May God bless yours and any others who cant find their way home.


----------



## gtaff (Apr 30, 2005)

*Prayers Have Been Answered*

Rolled over this morning and an info =mercial was on.   Fox news break cut in they found her in NEW Mexico.  She is alive and was abducted by a man and his wife other than that no real answers.  She is alive and in New Mexico..

Thank you God


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 30, 2005)

Praise God. Prayers are answered.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2005)

GREAT NEWS she is alive and well.

http://wxia.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=62443

Jim


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 30, 2005)

*Wow!*

Just read the first report out...  I know her fiancé and family must be so releaved...


----------



## gtaff (Apr 30, 2005)

New breaking news....  News conference from  New Mexico is saying she got cold feet.  When they came back to local news in the people's yard the police were asking everyone to get off and out of the yard.  Big twist.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, the family can get past this.Still much better than what was feared.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 30, 2005)

A tough situation for all - You could kinda' see this one coming, and it's better this than what _could have been..._  The young lady certainly needs continued prayers for support and healing, as well as do her fiancé and family...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 30, 2005)

Still a sad situation for ALL involved.  Obviously VERY glad she is safe!     Gonna' test the power of forgiveness for a lot of folks.      

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 30, 2005)

I know some of her family very well too.  I hope they can all move past this.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Glad she's safe, and still praying that all get worked out!


----------



## Greenwing (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## beginnersluck (May 2, 2005)

WHEEEEW!  What can you say about this?  Man, we didn't expect this at all.  It's so much out of her character.  I guess it just goes to show that you think you know somebody pretty good and you don't know them as well as you thought!  Of course we don't know the whole situation she was facing, but man, it hurts.  Praise God that she is OK, just continue to pray for her and her family...they will all need as much support as they can get.


----------



## Handgunner (May 2, 2005)

I heard somewhere that she could now do time for this?  Any truth to that?


----------



## gtaff (May 2, 2005)

Was or is there someone that helped her?  I have also heard she could do time.  I think the spoiled brat should do time


----------



## specialk (May 2, 2005)

if she was my daughter i'd hug her and kiss her and tell her how much i love her and that i was glad she was back safe and sound......then i'd lay one heck of a but whippin on her hind end, no matter how old she was............


----------



## phinizyhunt (May 2, 2005)

Criminal charges is what I heard...it cost close to $60,000 to look for her. SO they want her to pay for that now I think. I had a buddy one time, who worked for Rural Metro AMbulance service, and he wanted to joke around with his buddies, so he called an ambulance and faked it....yeah he got jail time because of the cost... SO it can be done


----------

